# NorCal Vintage Bike Meet 🚲 12/18/22



## Fonseca927 (Dec 11, 2022)

Not my event. Friend sent to me. See you there 🤙🏻


----------



## Fonseca927 (Dec 11, 2022)

This is to follow for those who have been asking about the Santa Rosa ride.


----------



## Fonseca927 (Dec 18, 2022)

Good turn out🤙🏻


----------



## ballooney (Dec 18, 2022)

Really fun event…great to see Quinn!   Mostly vintage road bikes with a sprinkling of ballooners.  Great community event to geek out on bikes regardless of style and vintage.   Looking forward to next year!!


----------

